# ===> "LIGHTS...CAMERA...STACKING"<===



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

MAD LOVE TO BULLY WEB TV FOR HOOKING THIS UP! SUBSCRIBE TO HIS YOU-TUBE CHANNEL---->‪BULLYWEBTV's Channel‬‏ - YouTube & BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR HIS UPCOMING DVD "BULLY WEB TV ON DVD" FOR MORE INFORMATION ON THE DVD CALL BIG WILL @ 619-249-8200!

GET YOUR'E BOOTHS!!! THEIR SELLING QUICK!!! GO TO WWW.LIGHTSOUTBULLYFEST.COM FOR ALL UR INFORMATION NEEDS OR HIT ME UP AT 661-346-5904


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww I want to go! So cal is a bit too far for us though, I got to keep an eye out for some Nor Cal events


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*THANX...DON'T MISS OUT...THE SHOW IS IN BAKERSFIELD...WHERE YOU LOCATED? *


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'll be there.. 

so its $10 per person and $2 a dog to bring in w/ you?


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

cEElint said:


> i'll be there..
> 
> so its $10 per person and $2 a dog to bring in w/ you?


*koo....yes...$10 per person...& $2 per dog... :woof:*


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*almost here!!! :woof:*


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Wayyyy to far for us. But, good luck to all participants.


----------

